# Cutting Coated Mid-Pipes



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

ok so im looking at getting the Pacesetter LT's from MD speed that are jet hot coated and getting the Mids that are coated as well and im planning on adding Cats and DMH cutouts..what my question is , do you think it will harm the coating that much since i will have to have the holes cut for the cutouts or do you think it will be ok. I know this is an opinion based question but i was hoping someone may have better insight than I..thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, if you compromise the coating it will rust there given the opportunity. A lot will depend on your driving and the conditions. I don't take a lot of short trips with my car (keeping out condensation) and never drive in the rain or snow so my aluminized exhaust pipes still look like new after many years.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

what would be the best thing to put on there to prevent rust at the points i will have to cut?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

06BLACKGTO64 said:


> what would be the best thing to put on there to prevent rust at the points i will have to cut?


I assume you're going to have stuff welded on so wait until it's done and then paint with a high temp paint. It probably won't make a huge difference as the inside can rot out as fast or faster than the outside under the right conditions. If you have a problem you'll probably have one with the non-stainless headers by then too. Coating helps with heat and somewhat with rusting but they'll still rust eventually.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Will you be doing the welding? Reason I ask is, if you can TIG weld it, rather than wire weld it, your welds will be cleaner and more free of oxygen. Not that MIG is bad by any means, but I've left bare TIG welds out in the salt on a few things I've welded and they look 10X better than the MIG welds. Don't try the stick... seems like a 5mph breeze will make those things rust...


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

i wont be doing thee welding, but i assume most shops use MIG


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Can you put them after the mids? I don't know if there is a power difference if any putting them alittle futher back.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

if you look at maryland speed's site they have the DMH low profile cutouts that show a pic of them on the GTO, where they have them looks like the best place for flow wise....im open for opinions though


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The Corvette has the option of automatic cutouts they are located in the stock muffler location all the way in the back. GM claims ~6hp/tq increase with that option. When I had my TA I put my cut-outs just before the rear tire, didn't want to smell exhaust. Plus I don't like open exhaust under the cab, I had stright headers dumps and hated it, it resonated in the cab. I didn't do before and after dyno/track runs.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I can see how that would be very annoying having the directly under the middle of the cab..i might look into seeing about a little further towards the rear about a foot before the mufflers...if i do that ill hold off until i get a catback so im not having to cut them back off..and i can save the money on those to put towards a cam setup. and ill probably like the sound a hell of a lot more with a cam.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

06BLACKGTO64 said:


> ok so im looking at getting the Pacesetter LT's from MD speed that are jet hot coated and getting the Mids that are coated as well and im planning on adding Cats and DMH cutouts..what my question is , do you think it will harm the coating that much since i will have to have the holes cut for the cutouts or do you think it will be ok. I know this is an opinion based question but i was hoping someone may have better insight than I..thanks


Buy them uncoated, add your cats and cut outs, then send them off to be coated once they are done. Makes sense to me.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

that doesnt sound too bad of an idea, a bit more work involved.... i may just end up going with SLP LT's since they are stainless and come coated with cats and it looks like the cats are easily changed out ( i say that because someone on here had told me once that the cats on the SLP's are not the best ) I am severely undecided on which headers I want to get lol the pacesetters seem to be a good deal but I hate going the cheaper route when it comes to my car.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

You'll be fine with Pacesetters as long as they are Jet Hot coated. That's the route I'm going unless I can find a great deal on used Kooks, ARHs or SWs until I'm ready to buy. Just find a highly recommended local exhaust shop and ask their opinion too.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Well for an Update..I went ahead and bought the Pacesetter LT's from MDSpeed and got both the headers and mids Jet Hot Coated!!! Now for the wait to see how long it will take to be shipped lol....thanks to everyone who replied
I also went and bought the Spintech mufflers from them too!!!
CANT WAIT!!!!!!! too excited? i think no


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would do the cutouts as far back as possible to prevent drone.


----------

